# Midi Lathe Duplicator



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I bought on of these..
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CML-DUPJ.html

I tried to use it to take some oversized dowle rod down to a perfect .625. It works fine for that but is not really a time saver with 18" rods so I don't use it anymore.

Anyone want to trade something for it ? It's just in my way now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heck, Richard..I would think that would almost be made to order for duplicating duck calls...but I suppose by now you got some templates or sumthin to help out..

Hope it finds a good home...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Heck, Richard..I would think that would almost be made to order for duplicating duck calls...but I suppose by now you got some templates or sumthin to help out..
> 
> Hope it finds a good home...


I have a "go-by" call I keep on the shelf above the lathe I sometimes look at.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Your pretty dang good for just putting the ole Eagle Eye on it!!! My eagle eye is crooked..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nobody ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Mate, i like the ole crooked eagle eye, make em not so perfect and unique.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

will it work on a Jet 1236 - or just the smaller Jets?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> will it work on a Jet 1236 - or just the smaller Jets?


I think it will go up to a 10", but not 12. Sorry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> will it work on a Jet 1236 - or just the smaller Jets?


DANG  You have a Jet 1236? Where did you get such an awesome machine? :cop:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Would that thing duplicate a rifle cartridge? Since Texas T can't send any brass ammo pens how about making some "bullets" out of wood??? Wish I had a 10" instead of a 12" - I'd give it a try.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Would that thing duplicate a rifle cartridge? Since Texas T can't send any brass ammo pens how about making some "bullets" out of wood??? Wish I had a 10" instead of a 12" - I'd give it a try.


Sounds like a good idea, Vik..but if them dammed custom civil servants can't tell the difference between a live round of ammunition and a writing pen...I doubt they could distinguish wood from brass..and we'd be right back where we are now.. I'm still pizzed about this...hwellh well


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What it the Jet 1226. I find a 1236 and 1220 but no 1226. I have the 1126 and would bet that copier would fit as it is only a bit larger than the jet Mini. Just a little larger motor and larger capacity, but not much difference and may would be worth a try. The 1220 has the built in light and was a fine machine for me. I still have it and still trying to decide whether to keep it or make more room in my garage for more tools. I had an offer for someone to buy it, but I just hate to get rid of a tool once I have it, but so far, I don't know if I will use it or not. I am running out of garage to put tools and wife already gave up garage with her car when I got the Mustard Monster.


----------

